
GL4ES, a GL 1.5 to GL ES 1.1 translation - Lwrless
https://github.com/ptitSeb/gl4es
======
fit2rule
Amazing the things that the OpenPandora/Pyra projects have motivated ..

------
saurik
I don't understand why this is a fork of glshim instead of a collaboration :/.

